# Lithuim Nano battery



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a guy at work that flys model planes, I asked him about the 2.4 system that Del and Tony came out with, he said the flyboys love it, they had 80 airplanes once to see if it messed up anyones system, it did not. I asked him if he ran batteries and he said he ran A123 racing batteries, you can look it up, guys he knows orders them from China direct, they order a lot so they get a good deal, he gets a long run time and only takes 15 minutes to charge back up, and never over heats like Lithuim batteries do. 

Has anyone ran Lithuim nano batteries he is talking about?

I might not be saying it right, but all you have to do is google A123 racing and it will come up.


He uses a Turnigy6 charger, found at hobbycity.com

Just curious about them.

Tom H


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I use CR123 in a high intensity flashlight, they recharge in 1/2 half hour (a pair) but they are lithium... rated 3v ea. 

Got them from batteryspace.com 

I'm not familiar with an A123. 
John


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, the aerial guys run high energy, fast discharge, lightweight batteries that give good results for a short burst of time. For running trains, we need long running power with much higher voltage. 

Most of the locomotives out there like 14.8 or higher voltage. For a long time, many of us ran gel cells wired to 24 volts with the 27 mhz Train Engineers and with Airwire using the split battery hookup. They gave us fairly long runtimes, ease of charging but were quite heavy to pull. Most of those applications were installed in battery cars.

For the type of running that Marty and I like to do, (long trains and long runs without stopping) the Gel Cells and cordless drill batteries have worked very well.

Those who like to run the "operations" type layouts have been using Nicads very successfully for many years. 

New technology is here today with new lighter weight Li-ion's. I'm getting the same run times from a 14.8 4400 mAh Li-ion battery that is 1/10 the weight of two12 volt (24 volt) 5 amp hour gel cells.

Rick Isard from Cordless Renovations was at Marty's and had some samples of his Li-ions.... Here's a link to the 14.8 packs and 

http://www.cordlessrenovations.com/...14-8-volts

And the 18.5 volt packs. 

http://www.cordlessrenovations.com/...18-5-volts

At the present time, I don't see a need to use the Li-ion/Poly chemistry. That's just my personal opinion. 

I think the next generation of batteries for running trains will be the Lithium Phosphates. They've been introduced and are being tested now. 

These are just my own observations from doing a lot of testing and running with the Li-ions.......

Ran them at Marty's in all my trains.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's another Li-Ion vendor- 
http://www.all-battery.com/li-ion18650148v2200mahrechargeablebatterypackwithpcbprotection.aspx 
Dave


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

The Cordless Revolution Li-Ion battery pack are very nice, and work great. I noticed that they use the Tenergy Brand batteries which have been very reliable, and are also available at All-battey.com . I believe Stan uses them and I have have no problems with the ones I use. My son's railroad was on the tour for the national Garden Railway Convention this year. We used one Tenergy 2600 mah 14.8 volt Battery Pack to run two USAT GP38-2s pulling 12 Aristo hoppers and a caboose and got just under two hours running time per charge. I use thjem in all my steam engines as well

As for Lithium Poly and Nano batteries The only guys I know that are using them are in Germany. They are doing some pretty amazing things with them.


----------

